# Would a prime Big George Foreman have destroyed any MMA HW in history?



## Curious1 (Aug 14, 2012)

If he had a TDD similar to JDS and learnt how to check leg kicks!?

He didnt just have brutal power but also immense strength (which would make him naturally good at wrestling/grappling TDD and randy style dirty boxing. I bet if he learnt a round kick it would be as powerful as cro cops.

Also he has conditioning that lasts for 12 rounds.

Imagine his punches in MMA gloves colliding with arlovskis jaw!

Imagine what he would do to JDS standing.


----------



## Curious1 (Aug 14, 2012)

I have to say I slightly regret posting this and cant delete it.

Im sure a prime cro cop would be too much standing, he floats like a butterfly and stings like a cemetery after all.

Also any really good takedown artist (Randleman Fedor Lesnar etc would be able to GnP/ GnSub a win)


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

It's really hard to make any comparison's with HWs... Alot easier with the lighter weight classes. We can assume RJJ would have done well considering his evasiveness. Same with Pac man.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I think any pro boxer with JDS TDD would dominate tbh.

12 Rounds conditioning doesnt come close to MMA conditioning. Grappling takes SO much out of you, and the fact that the rounds last for 5 minutes kills a fighter.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't really predict this..


Boxers have a different footwork due to focusing on boxing and not thinking about takedowns.

I doubt Foreman ever wore so small gloves in sparring, maybe punching the bag but a bag doesn't strike back.

12 rounds of cardio for boxing, grappling kills your hands and he wouldn't be ready for it.

We're really creating a lab person here.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

A pro boxer with TDD and muay thai (ability to check kicks) isnt a pro boxer.


this thread is terrible.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Killz said:


> A pro boxer with TDD and muay thai (ability to check kicks) isnt a pro boxer.
> 
> 
> this thread is terrible.


Someone at like 20-0 at a young age like 23 in boxing who moves over to MMA and trains until he is 30 could cover this kind of stuff. Or maybe they could have done karate before they done boxing or something.

I think in general, if a pro boxer is able to fight off grappling and takedowns, he will easily dominate. The power difference between top level pro boxers and top level MMA fighters is crazy. A hook from George Foreman would mimick a kick from Cro Cop.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I think in general, if a pro boxer is able to fight off grappling and takedowns, he will easily dominate. The power difference between top level pro boxers and top level MMA fighters is crazy. A hook from George Foreman would mimick a kick from Cro Cop.


Not only grappling and takedowns. A pure boxer who could fend off all the grappling would eat leg kicks for the rest of the night.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Not only grappling and takedowns. A pure boxer who could fend off all the grappling would eat leg kicks for the rest of the night.


If Saul Alvaerz spent his next 10 years training Jiu Jitsu, Wrestling and Muay Thai, in his physicial condition, he'd be an animal in all three. He'd still be considered a boxer considering that he is 40-0 in boxing and was world champion.

In punch power alone, he'll currently be stronger than every UFC Middleweight. He won't lose his technique or power, but he will gain, in 10 years, great skills in checking leg kicks, grappling and avoiding submissions. A Saul Alavarez with 10 years worth of MMA training under his belt (and still only being 32) would smash the compititon imo.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

As a boxer myself transitioning into MMA your leg gets kicked off and its there for an easy single leg. But its possible to work around it and still keep the footwork there to generate power, i think the people who could do it are the rangy guys. 

Wildcard pick for me would be Wladimir Klitschko the way he uses that big jab to keep people at bay, he leaves it out there likes Jones and takes a little step back when ever people throw shots at him. Just that little half step and he is away, not needing the great reactions because the distance he is able to keep. Might work for defending takedowns and kicks...with some training. I hope a prime world class boxer makesthe switch at some point and really gives it a go. All we have now is Hypothetical bullshit and James Toney, a horrible representation of what a boxer might do in MMA.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> As a boxer myself transitioning into MMA your leg gets kicked off and its there for an easy single leg. But its possible to work around it and still keep the footwork there to generate power, i think the people who could do it are the rangy guys.
> 
> Wildcard pick for me would be Wladimir Klitschko the way he uses that big jab to keep people at bay, he leaves it out there likes Jones and takes a little step back when ever people throw shots at him. Just that little half step and he is away, not needing the great reactions because the distance he is able to keep. Might work for defending takedowns and kicks...with some training. I hope a prime world class boxer makesthe switch at some point and really gives it a go. All we have now is Hypothetical bullshit and James Toney, a horrible representation of what a boxer might do in MMA.


I don't think Klitschko would work. He is so tall that he has such an easy attack against him in the shoot. The taller you are, the easier you are to take down. Bring a guy with the power like Lesnar, Velasquez, Couture in against him and he would have been slammed horribly I think.

Yeah I hope someone eventually makes the switch. Would be interesting to see David Haye do it because word is he has done Judo and he is a very small and centred guy.


----------

